# NBA Finals--Game 2: Heat @ Mavs



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









NBA Finals

Game 2












Mavericks Lead 1-0


Starting Lineups:


vs.


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

This is a must win. I think we can pull it off.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Going down 0-2 in the Finals is not a good thing. Every game is a must win.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heat win this one, since they now know that they have to contain The Jet.

Shaq goes for 25/10.


----------



## TwiBlueG35 (Jan 24, 2006)

Actually the second game is a must win game for Dallas, not Miami. Because if the series becomes 1-1 after game 2, there might be a chance Mavericks can not go back to Dallas. For Miami Heat, just that they lost two road games, which is acceptable in my opinion.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Actually the second game is a must win game for Dallas, not Miami. Because if the series becomes 1-1 after game 2, there might be a chance Mavericks can not go back to Dallas. For Miami Heat, just that they lost two road games, which is acceptable in my opinion.


its a must win for both teams, but its a bit more important to Miami, nobody wants to be down 2 games in the Finals vs a good team like the Mavs. If the Heat wanna have any hope of winning the `chip, they cant be down 2 games


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

TwiBlueG35 said:


> Actually the second game is a must win game for Dallas, not Miami. Because if the series becomes 1-1 after game 2, there might be a chance Mavericks can not go back to Dallas. For Miami Heat, just that they lost two road games, which is acceptable in my opinion.


I think though against a team as good as the Mavs all you can expect is to win 2 out of 3 games at home. I think whoever wins game 2 will win the series. If the Heat are up 3-2 going into a game 6 against the Mavs they are in control and if Miami doesn't win game 2 they will likely be looking at 2-3 series going back to Dallas and that will probably be too much to over come. So like Gio said this game is a must win for both teams.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

lol i know this is miami's home page thing but to tell u the truth Dallas is gonna win this


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

melo4life said:


> lol i know this is miami's home page thing but to tell u the truth Dallas is gonna win this


LOL @ you

actually, to tell you the truth, Miami is gonna win this.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

melo4life said:


> lol i know this is miami's home page thing but to tell u the truth Dallas is gonna win this


Thanks for letting us know Miss Cleo. I guess i'll miss the game now that I know the outcome.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i dont think the heat can win at dallas it'll b tough for them


----------



## damav (Nov 3, 2005)

Dallas 3-0 in game 2's this year, winning by an average of almost 15 points a game. Avery is VERY good at making adjustments after game 1.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Another Finals game thread.

Still incredibly jealous.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

melo4life said:


> i dont think the heat can win at dallas it'll b tough for them


If the HEAT can win in Detroit, the HEAT can win anywhere.

Man, you guys act like you dominated us last game or something. We were going back and forth for 3 and a half quarters. You guys came up in the last couple mintues and we stopped hitting shots, that was the deciding factor. Usually, the HEAT close very well. I know you're confident after ONE game, but stop acting like that ONE game was some routing.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I really hate that Jet nickname.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

When has Miami become a down and gritty city? As far as I know, it's always been a flashy, soft place. Dan LeBahard is an idiot. Udomis Haslem represents the city of Miami and it's style? WTF?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Heated said:


> If the HEAT can win in Detroit, the HEAT can win anywhere.
> 
> Man, you guys act like you dominated us last game or something. We were going back and forth for 3 and a half quarters. You guys came up in the last couple mintues and we stopped hitting shots, that was the deciding factor. Usually, the HEAT close very well. I know you're confident after ONE game, but stop acting like that ONE game was some routing.


thats the point...Miami dominate and still lost by 10...when Dallas dominates how bad is it gonna be for the Heat?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats the point...Miami dominate and still lost by 10...when Dallas dominates how bad is it gonna be for the Heat?


 If you think we dominated then you need some new glasses. The Jet (along with his team), will go down in flames!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats the point...Miami dominate and still lost by 10...when Dallas dominates how bad is it gonna be for the Heat?


lol? we dominated? That was hardly a dominating performance. 17/7 from Shaq is hardly dominant. Not his fault however as he only had 11 FG attempts. He should have 18-20. The team needs to get the ball to Shaq. We're supposed to be playing an inside-out game. We didn't do that well in game 1. Not to mention the FT shooting was horrible for us. Wade will do his job. Shaq will be the deciding factor. Expect him to get the ball a lot more tonight. I'm sure Riley is furious of Shaq only taking 11 shots seeing as how he was never in foul trouble. You're kidding youself if you think that was a dominant performance from us.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> When has Miami become a down and gritty city? As far as I know, it's always been a flashy, soft place. Dan LeBahard is an idiot. Udomis Haslem represents the city of Miami and it's style? WTF?


Dan LeBatard is the man.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats the point...Miami dominate and still lost by 10...when Dallas dominates how bad is it gonna be for the Heat?


haha when we dominate you saw what happens....we're up big in the 1st.

We were downhill from there.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> thats the point...*Miami dominate* and still lost by 10...when Dallas dominates how bad is it gonna be for the Heat?


LOL

only in the 1st qt


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pre-Game Thoughts:

1. Less Payton, more Zo: Payton gives Jet too much, and isn't scoring. We're not playing Chauncey anymore, it's time to give JWill some run and let him try and match Terry to a point in the scoring column. Zo needs more time, Shaq can't play a ton of minutes again, we need to keep him fresh and let him rip when he's on the floor.

2. Better shot selection/create better situations on offense. We need to play more inside-out as Shaq has called for. Keep things simple, let Shaq get the ball inside, and play off of that. Dallas is sending doubles as soon as Shaq gets the ball and puts it on the floor, let Shaq pass out and kick to the open man, it's up to them to hit open shots. 

3. Play aggressive, Heat basketball. The team on the floor on Thursday wasn't the team who made it this far. We played about 18 good minutes of basketball. We didn't show our intense defense that was evident in the past 3 series. We didn't go to our horse inside. Wade was having issues playing through bad calls, way too much complaining. We gotta realize that 0-2 is not going to be a great thing to go home with, and a win tonight will bring momentum on our plane back to Miami.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Game Scenario: Shaq comes out storming, scoring 17 in the first half, finishing with 28 and 12, with 3 blocks. Wade is so close to full health, we'll all be able to smell it. He comes out with a Classic Wade performance, netting 30 points, grabbing 7 rebounds, dishing out 8 assists, with a swat and 2 steals. Our x-factor for tonight turns out to be James Posey, who scores a healthy 13 points, and grabs 7 rebounds. Walker scores 11 on a rough 3-12 shooting night, but dishes out 5 assists, and has a steal. Suddenly, Shaq trips and falls, breaking his right ankle. He leaves the game, and backup Zo is unable to make it in the game as he, unbelievable as it may sound, has a case of meningitis. Hence, Riley sends in Doleac with 2 minutes left in the game, and he goes on a scoring rampage, netting 8 points in only 2 minutes, including the game winner, a tomahawk 360 slam dunk to cap off his spectacular 4th quarter performance. Heat win, 96-94.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Must win for the Heat. Can't assume you're going to win all three at Home. Dallas is one hell of a road team. There easily capable of winning some in Miami.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> Must win for the Heat. Can't assume you're going to win all three at Home. Dallas is one hell of a road team. There easily capable of winning some in Miami.


I thought I heard somewhere that no one has ever won all 3 since the Finals went to the 2-3-2 format.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This game 2 will be a great one. With both teams having terrible game 1s, it will be different tonight. Shaq will get more touches and Dirk and Howard will probably go back to how they've been playing all playoffs long.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

As much as I love that **** you for saying Shaq break's his ankle lol. This isn't game 7 you know! JP


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I thought I heard somewhere that no one has ever won all 3 since the Finals went to the 2-3-2 format.


 Pistons in 2004 did.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Jizzy said:


> Must win for the Heat. Can't assume you're going to win all three at Home. Dallas is one hell of a road team. There easily capable of winning some in Miami.


 Not a must win. Even going 2-1 at home. We'd be 2-3 in the series and it's possible to win 2 on the road. However I think we can win all 3 at home.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Not a must win. Even going 2-1 at home. We'd be 2-3 in the series and it's possible to win 2 on the road. However I think we can win all 3 at home.



It's going to be harder then you think. Give Dallas some credit, they make great adjustments and teams rarely win 3 at Home. You need to win one on the road eventually if you want to win this series. You could win all 3 at Home but doesn't mean nothing unless you win on the road


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey Shaq__Diesel, you like my avatar now?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Thoughts:
Miami should not slip away from the plan.. keep the pressure on Dirk and Howard, Jwill should focus on harassing Terry on the defensive end and force Terry to foul on the offensive end. Riley should inject Payton in the game a little earlier than he did in game one so that GP can get warmed on defense and get a feel for his shooting on offense. It would be wise of Riley to surprise the masses by expanding his rotation to include Wayne Simien and Shandon Andersen in this game. Wayne is unbelievable on the boards and is remarkably strong, Haslems rebounding will suffer because his assignment is a German named Dirk. Shaq should create some more on offense by jumping a little higher to maintain accuracy on the jump hooks, layup and dunks. We have seen where he barely comes of the ground and miss dead-on shots and have to work twice as hard to go up again and get the put back. Wade will be his usually self but will be going to the free throw line alot in this game. I expect a Heat win.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Game Scenario: Shaq comes out storming, scoring 17 in the first half, finishing with 28 and 12, with 3 blocks. Wade is so close to full health, we'll all be able to smell it. He comes out with a Classic Wade performance, netting 30 points, grabbing 7 rebounds, dishing out 8 assists, with a swat and 2 steals. Our x-factor for tonight turns out to be James Posey, who scores a healthy 13 points, and grabs 7 rebounds. Walker scores 11 on a rough 3-12 shooting night, but dishes out 5 assists, and has a steal. Suddenly, S*haq trips and falls, breaking his right ankle. He leaves the game, and backup Zo is unable to make it in the game as he, unbelievable as it may sound, has a case of meningitis. Hence, Riley sends in Doleac with 2 minutes left in the game, and he goes on a scoring rampage, netting 8 points in only 2 minutes, including the game winner, a tomahawk 360 slam dunk to cap off his spectacular 4th quarter performance.* Heat win, 96-94.



Hilariously dangerous comedy lol.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat +4.5 on the line from Vegas? Sign me up....I'll put my money on that...

GO HEAT!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Shaq is gonna score so much tonight that all you will hear in your head is the Heat PA announcer saying is " Shaquuuuuuuuuuuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Oneeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllllllll. Miami 96 Dallas 87


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win the tip

Heat wearing black for the 1st time this postseason

Shaq scores AND THE FOUL!...(Diop 1st)...misses....2-0


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk can't handle the pass...turnover

JWill misses the 3, good passing by Miami...

Dirk fouled by Shaq (1st)...hits both...2-2


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill drives and lays it in.....4-2 Heat

Howard floater over Shaq....4-4

Wade loses the ball...turnover


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Forcing Terry to foul is the key for Jwill


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Howard misses, Diop boards, Terry misses the 3...Heat ball

Jwill fouled by Terry (1st)...Wade drives, misses, Shaq boards fouled by Griffin (1st)

Dampier in, Diop out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, fouled by Griffin (2nd)...hits 1/2......5-4 Heat

Defensive 3 in the Key on the Heat...Dirk to the line...hits...5-5

Terry blocked by Wade, hits on the 2nd chance point...7-5 Mavs

Shaq fouled inside by Howard (1st)...Mavs in the Penalty with 8:46 left

Shaq to the line....misses both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk misses the fade, great D by Udonis....

JWill misses the layin...

Stack tripped up by Steve Javy...turnover


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem misses the open J...

Howard misses, Toine boards it...

Wade misses the layin...

Terry hits.....9-5 Mavs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq blows teh dunk on the oop....

Howard hits...11-5

Timeout Miami

Pathetic..............................


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

This game reminds me of the Bulls series


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Plyaing like trash already, Shaq missing free throws, Wade already at 50% fts. Seem's like we're happy enough w/ just beating Detroit and being the EC Champs..


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

It's going to be a very long game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> It's going to be a very long game.


They were in a WORSE situation last game

Basketball is a 48 minute game, we're not even 6 minutes in.....

Drive, get to the foul line and make FTs


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill drives, fouled by Dirk (1st)....hits 1/2.....11-6 Mavs

Stack misses the J..

JWill misses the layup...

Stack steps out on the drive...turnover...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Defensive 3 in the Key on Dallas...JWill hits.....11-7 Mavs

Harris in, Terry out

JWill misses ANOTHER layup

Stack misses, tipped out, Haslem looses it....Mavs ball

Dirk drives basket and the foul by Udonis (1st)...hits...14-7


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

5 minutes left in the 1st

Shaq turn over on the pass to Toine

Dirk misses, Heat ball

Haslem drives and scores.....14-9 Mavs

Harris drives and lays it in.....16-9


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill steals the pass....fouled by Dirk (2nd) on the break...hits both...16-11

Dirk out, KVH in...Posey in, Udonis out

Payton in, JWill out

Timeout Dallas
3:27 left


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

If you can't run with him get 'em into foul trouble.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is it me or does it look like Dwyane's playign scared, he shold be driving it to the hoop when they';re already in freakin penalty, i mean last time Wade was scared to drive it in was vs Chicago somewhat and really most vs Detroit LAST year.. And UD's has got to hit those jumpers consistantly gosh dang.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Is it me or does it look like Dwyane's playign scared, he shold be driving it to the hoop when they';re already in freakin penalty??? And UD's has got to hit those jumpers consistantly gosh dang



Well they are keeping Wade out of the lane and Wade figure if he starts driving in the 1st quarter the refs will call charges on him. Same for Shaq he cant get the ball because of the defense so he has to divert to the open guys that Dallas figures they can alllow open. We have to play this card until the time is opportune. Getting Dallas in foul trouble early will give Miami the reckless abandon to go to the hoop like bugs are attracted to light.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Howard misses the J, Shaq boards...

Wade misses the 180 layup, still *****ing about the calls....foul on Wade (1st)

Dampier called for the illegal screen (1st)

Shaq called for a travel....great bull**** call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

KVH turns it over on the pass...

Toine for 3333333333333333333333.......16-14 Mavs

2 minutes left in the 1st

Posey called for the block (1st)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Stack misses the floater...Heat ball

Wade draws the foul on Harris (1st)...hits both....16-16

1:30 left

Shaq out, Zo in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harris blocked by Toine...Heat into their 2-3 zone

Harris rushes the 3 before the shot clock...

Zo called for the offensive foul (1st)

Stack hits for a long 2....18-16 Mavs

Zo fouled by KVH (1st)...hits 1/2.....18-17


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harris drives, blocked by Zo

*End of the 1st
Dallas 18
Miami 17
*


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We got to have the brains to post up Zo vs Van Horn


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man you got to give credit to Avery Johnson, he has totally shut down the Paint for Wade, man's a genius


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq 2 pts, Wade 3 pts after 12 minutes....

that's not going to cut it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Start of the 2nd Quarter

KVH hits the J.....20-17 Mavs

Toine misses the 3, passed back into Zo for the hook....20-19

Wade steal and slam.....21-20 Heat


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Keep drawing the fouls.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terry misses the 3, Zo boards it...

Zo lefty hook.....23-20 Heat

KVH for 3...Zo gave him WAY too much space....23-23


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade travels...

Wade another steal and slam in transition....25-23 Heat

KVH misses the 3...

Payton misses the elbow J...

Posey draws the charge on Daniels (1st)...nice play by Poze!

Official Timeout (8:38)


----------



## yougottabkiddin (Sep 4, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Man you got to give credit to Avery Johnson, he has totally shut down the Paint for Wade, man's a genius


Yeah no kidding. This is gonna really test his maturity. If he can stick to rileys game plan , and not get turnovers trying to split double teams and stuff, he should be fine.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade out, JWill in

JWill to Posey for 333333333333333333....28-23 Heat

Dirk hits for 2....28-25

Shaq great pass to Udonis who blows the layup...

Howard for 3....28-28


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diop called for the foul on Shaq (2nd)...

Udonis turns it over on the pass...

Howard tips it in...30-28 foul on Posey, Dampier misses the FT

Payton misses for 3, Dirk knocks it out...Posey misses the 3


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey steals it, throws it away and Terry hits the J......32-28

Timeout Heat


WHAT THE **** ARE WE DOING?????


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

you know if you dont want it, you dont deserve it, i think its clear to me that we were very happy with beating detroit, and if you saw Dallas they were'nt cheering like we were when they beat the Suns, they wnated it all, we wanted half of it. its clear to me, if you dont want it, you shouldnt get it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can we just take care of the damn ball?

Udonis needs to get his head out of his ***....Shaq needs to stop playing to his teammates and do his thing. Take what they give you but we're giving him the ball and he's not taking advantage...


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Lets see if Miami will heed trhe edict of Riley and keep driving the ball despite the deficit. Miami cannot allow the Mavs to force them in a shooting game. I hate layups I believe in dunking the ball to ensure the ball goes in the cylinder.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

6 minutes left in the half

Wade forces the jumper...

Dirk hits for 2....34-28

Wade misses the floater...

Howard hits....36-28

13-0 run by Dallas


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem drives and scores.....36-30

Terry fouled by Udonis (2nd)...hits 1/2...37-30

Toine called for the travel....another spectacular call


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk misses, Dampier boards the miss...Dirk fouled by Wade (2nd)...Dirk lays it in....39-30

Wade to Shaq for the hook...39-32

3 in the Key...turnover

Timeout


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You don't need to do this Shaq__ Diesel. I'm sure all of you Heat fans are watching the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jizzy said:


> You don't need to do this Shaq__ Diesel. I'm sure all of you Heat fans are watching the game.


 ...but at the same time, we didn't get embarassed when I did this the last 3 series, and i didnt do it last game


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

For Halftime Entertainment, you guys can stare at my avatar


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine misses the 3, Wade boards, fouled by Howard (2nd)...

Griffin in, Howard out

Haslem drives and slams.....39-34


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terry fouled by JWill (1st)...hits 1/2....40-34

Toine misses the 3...

Terry misses the 3, Griffin grabs it....Stack for 3.....43-34

*OUTWORKED, OUTHUSTLED, OUT-EVERYTHING*


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Miami just doesnt get it. Drive the ball at all times. Guys Im off to work


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade turns it over...

Stack for 3 and the foul by Wade (3rd)...hits....47-34 

Wade called for the technical foul....Heat self-destructing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem turns it over on the pass....AGAIN

Stackhouse hits another 3......50-34

Jwill misses at the end of the half

11-0 run to end the half

*Halftime
Mavs 50
Heat 34
*


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You don't see that very often.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*
GIVE 
THE 
DAMN
BALL
TO
SHAQ
*


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

U-G-L-Y........thats all I can say.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I couldn't watch anymore... just a disgusting display of basketball by the Heat. I hope Riley really gets on everybody's *** for the poor play in the locker room, this is just embarassing.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

And another thing. If Miami's two superstars dont start making plays they better just forfeit the rest of the series. I am sick of this teams roller coaster style of play. Everybody is playing like they are sick, no energy and zeal nothing.... a complete lack of respect for the hard earned opportunity to play in the Finals. Riley has been outcoached by a player-coach and Shaq has been denied by two unnotables. I refuse to allow the lackluster attitude of this team to mess with my mojo. If after this game any Miami player opens their mouth in the press conference I am going to have a fit....no damn shame. Let me stop ranting before I say something I 'll regret. The last time I got in trouble on this board was back in Feb when we played Dallas so let me get out of here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We ****ing suck, pat riley sucks to, hes jsut a good motivator, i mean how many ****ing times has he gotten the ball to shaq?? Give it to them, Mavs 2006 champs. they deserve it


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If i were Shaq honestly i'd leave miami, hes ovbously wasting his time here, we dont even use him, dont get him the ball..Shaq's gotta be dumb to stay in miami the way the team treats him


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

jason terry should try out for the cowboys with that straight-arm on the haslem block. any other team and that's a flagrant. mavs, well that's a shooting foul.
cuban had a genius vision. whine about the refs for 4 years and stock the team with great free throw shooters.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

This is pathetic. The Heat don't belong in the Finals, not if they play like this. The Finals is about playing your very best team ball. The best is expected out of each and every player. Everything is on the line!!! With the way we're slacking around out there, you'd think this was a friggin exhibition game. Well, guys, it's not, and I am very dissatisfied with what I'm seeing. Looks like we're going down 0-2, and coming back from that is VERY difficult. But seriously, didn't anyone get the memo? Drive to the hole, good things happen; pass the ball to Shaq, good things happen; allow ourselves to become a jump-shooting team a la Pistons, VERY BAD THINGS HAPPEN!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're playing like the Heat who struggled through big games all regular season...we just dont have the same fire as we did in Detroit or New Jersey....

guess we're happy with what we accomplished right now, but I hope it's not the case that alot of these vets are going to look back at the opportunity they blew


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> jason terry should try out for the cowboys with that straight-arm on the haslem block. any other team and that's a flagrant. mavs, well that's a shooting foul.
> cuban had a genius vision. whine about the refs for 4 years and stock the team with great free throw shooters.


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL naw man, mavs a good team, and they ovbiously wnat it more then us, give it to them, i mean cmon Shaq's got 3 rings already im sure he'll share some of them with the rest of the team. this sucks so much


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Miami needs a contract with Red Bull seriously. Stubborness is gonna cause us to lose this series. Stubbornness on the part of the team and the coach. Team: drive the ball, dont get pulled into a shooting game. Coach: expand rotation, regular rotation are weary.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

hey atlest we were Eastern conf champs dont we get a ring for that??


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

"keep ur eyes on the prize, dont let it become blurry, force yourself to want it more then anything else"


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> We ****ing suck, pat riley sucks to, hes jsut a good motivator, i mean how many ****ing times has he gotten the ball to shaq?? Give it to them, Mavs 2006 champs. they deserve it





Dwyane Wade said:


> If i were Shaq honestly i'd leave miami, hes ovbously wasting his time here, we dont even use him, dont get him the ball..Shaq's gotta be dumb to stay in miami the way the team treats him


Way to have confidence. If you don't like how the team is playing (which we all hate right now), then thats fine, but to say one of the best coaches ever sucks and Shaq is dumb for being in Miami....well that make's me question if you're a Heat fan because you love the team, or a Heat fan because they were one of the best teams this year.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I won't concede to the Mavs just yet but Miami needs a really rude awakening. I won't blame Shaq for being selfish for the rest of the game.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Miami needs a contract with Red Bull seriously. Stubborness is gonna cause us to lose this series. Stubbornness on the part of the team and the coach. Team: drive the ball, dont get pulled into a shooting game. Coach: expand rotation, regular rotation are weary.


Exactly, GP can't even shoot himself in the foot and Toine is playin scared. I say give DA a shot in the second, especially if JWill is gon give jason terry a "sun pass" to the basket. Can't get much worse than JWill's D and PAyton's shot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Way to have confidence. If you don't like how the team is playing (which we all hate right now), then thats fine, but to say one of the best coaches ever sucks and Shaq is dumb for being in Miami....well that make's me question if you're a Heat fan because you love the team, or a Heat fan because they were one of the best teams this year.


man what are you talking about, somtimes criticizim, the only reason i'm criticizing this team is because i want it all, eastern conf champs is not enough for me, i'd put a million dollars that i am a bigger Heat fan then you, dont give me this BS, seems like your happy thought w/ the way we're playing..I'm pointing out the ovbious in what Riley eihter is not donig or the players aren't listening, we need to get Shaq the ball


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> I won't concede to the Mavs just yet but Miami needs a really rude awakening. I won't blame Shaq for being selfish for the rest of the game.


hey i wouldnt either, how many touches did he get in the first half???


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Way to have confidence. If you don't like how the team is playing (which we all hate right now), then thats fine, but to say one of the best coaches ever sucks and Shaq is dumb for being in Miami....well that make's me question if you're a Heat fan because you love the team, or a Heat fan because they were one of the best teams this year.


And let me tell you somthing again, if you dont want it bad enough, you dont deserve it, Almost all of our plyaers out there wnat to be the hero for this sereis, Toines jacking up shots left and right, some of htem i'm fine w/ some of them i'm not.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

he's getting touches, but he is taking TOO LONG (in my opinion) to make a move. When he surveys the D, the double teams come, and it's over from there. Shaq has to move the ball out of the double, the correct play. We need to do something...cuz this is pathetic....


Shaq 4 pts (3 FGA) and Wade 7 pts.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> man what are you talking about, somtimes criticizim, the only reason i'm criticizing this team is because i want it all, eastern conf champs is not enough for me, i'd put a million dollars that i am a bigger Heat fan then you, dont give me this BS, seems like your happy thought w/ the way we're playing..I'm pointing out the ovbious in what Riley eihter is not donig or the players aren't listening, we need to get Shaq the ball


Yes, you're right, someone who is saying Pat Riley sucks and Shaq should leave Miami is easly a bigger fan than I. And theres nothing more I love to see than the Heat get whooped.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

UD40 said:


> Yes, you're right, someone who is saying Pat Riley sucks and Shaq should leave Miami is easly a bigger fan than I. And theres nothing more I love to see than the Heat get whooped.


did i ****ing say that?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> And let me tell you somthing again, if you dont want it bad enough, you dont deserve it, Almost all of our plyaers out there wnat to be the hero for this sereis, Toines jacking up shots left and right, some of htem i'm fine w/ some of them i'm not.



He's wide ****ing open. He has to shoot the ball. I'm tired of every bad game we play, we point at Toine. He's getting open looks, they aren't dropping, it happens. Keep shooting, maybe they'll drop. You can't pass up open looks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Start of the 3rd Quarter

Dirk hits.....52-34

Udon lob to Shaq, fouled by Howard (3rd)...hits 1/2....52-35


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> He's wide ****ing open. He has to shoot the ball. I'm tired of every bad game we play, we point at Toine. He's getting open looks, they aren't dropping, it happens. Keep shooting, maybe they'll drop. You can't pass up open looks.


hence i said some fo them i'm happy with, clearly when ABC showed one of hte replays shaq was begging for the ball and toien traveled, i am not pointing the blame at Tonie at all


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk misses, nice D by Udonis...

JWill for 2....52-37

Howard travels, no call....Terry air ball, 24 second violation


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine another turnover on a stupid pass...

Terry fouled by Toine, basket and the foul...hits 55-37

PLEASE TAKE THE ****ING IDIOT OUT OF THE GAME RILES...POSEY FOR WALKER, PLEASE!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill for 333333....55-40

Howard for 3, fouled by Toine (2nd)...hits....59-40


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine lay up.....59-42

Posey misses the 3...

Howard misses the layup...

Shaq stripped...Shaq fouled by Diop (3rd)...misses both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk misses, loose ball foul on Dampier (2nd)...

JWill drives and misses the lay up....

Posey draws the charge on Terry (2nd)...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade blocked...

Stack pushes to Dampier for the slam.....61-42

Timeout Heat


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Ya know, D Wade really pisses me off sometimes. He's already given up on this game. You can just tell by the nonchalant way in which he is playing. He gets stripped of the ball on careless offensive movement, and then he just gives up on defense. THAT'S UNACCEPTABLE. This is the mother******* finals, does nobody on the Miami Heat realize that?!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hits.....61-44

Harris fouled by JWill (2nd)...Wade blocks Harris, still drops.....63-44

Shaq misses...terrible shot


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Ya know, D Wade really pisses me off sometimes. He's already given up on this game. You can just tell by the nonchalant way in which he is playing. *He gets stripped of the ball on careless offensive movement, and then he just gives up on defense.* THAT'S UNACCEPTABLE. This is the mother******* finals, does nobody on the Miami Heat realize that?!


He's been doun that BS all year!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey fouls Dirk (3rd)...Dirk hits.....65-44

Wade fouled by Howard (4th)...hits both.....65-46

Harris oop to Stackhouse....67-46

Shaq misses the hook...

Payton fouls Harris on the pass (1st)...hits both....69-46


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

MOHeat said:


> He's been doun that BS all year!


Riley needs to open up that bench, THIS GrOUP AIN'T GETTIN IT DONE!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and scores.....69-48

Posey called for the foul on Stack (4th)...hits 71-48

Wade called for the travel....AGAIN


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terry for 3......74-48

Toine for 3......waved off....defensive 3 in the key....Posey hits...74-49

Toine scores.....74-51

Wade called for the block (4th)...

Timeout


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Ouch, this sucks pretty bad... 26pts down..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow man this relaly stinks this is embarassing


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Blech. disgusting. I can't watch any more of this.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> did i ****ing say that?





> We ****ing suck, pat riley sucks to





> If i were Shaq honestly i'd leave miami, hes ovbously wasting his time here, we dont even use him, dont get him the ball..Shaq's gotta be dumb to stay in miami the way the team treats him


Yup. But I'm not hear to argue.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dampier to the line...hits both....76-51

Wade misses twice...

Dampier dunks on the other end....78-51

Toine for 3.....78-54


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Folks, this is going to get really UGLY


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terry turnover...

Wade misses

Terry misses for 3, Zo boards...

Wade fouled by Harris (2nd)...hits 1/2....78-55


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine called for the foul (3rd)...Diop to the line...hits 1/2....79-55

Toine for 3...........79-58

Stackhouse for 3....82-58

Toine misses the 3...

*End of the 3rd
Heat 58
Mavs 82
*


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Idk whats worse....getting only 58 pts after three, or giving up 82 after three.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UD40 said:


> Idk whats worse....getting only 58 pts after three, or giving up 82 after three.


 I think it's

Shaq 5 pts (2-5 FG, 1-7 FT)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Start of the 4th

Wade misses...

Posey draws the charge on Stackhouse (1st)...

Toine lays it in....82-60

Stack misses, Posey boards...

Toine hits Zo for the lay in, and the foul...misses the FT....82-62


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

for all the crap Shaq talks about Dampier - hes playing better then him tonight. Shaq this is the finals - BRING IT. Same goes to DWade and the rest of this team. Pathetic.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Diop turns it over...

Wade drives, fouled by Diop (4th)...hits both....82-64

Posey takes the charge on Howard (5th)...

Posey misses for 3, Wade boards, fouled by Diop...hits both...82-66


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Timeout Dallas

Heat cut it to 16, watchout! Here we come! 

I remember a Shaq team that came back big against Portland in the Western Conference Finals when everyone counted them out of that game.....

*I BELIEVE!*


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Shaq with just 5(!!!) points tonight, and only 6 boards. Your're not gonna win in the finals if Shaq has that limited of production.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

if we can just play some good D and somebody gets hot u never know wat might happen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Terry misses for 3...

Payton misses for 3....

Harris misses, Dampier misses the tip...

Toine drives, fouled, no call...

Terry for 3.....84-66


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled by Harris (3rd)...

Zo fouled to the line for 2...68-84

Dirk hits....86-68

Zo hooks it in....86-70


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk drives, fouled by Zo...hits both....88-70

Toine lays it in....88-72

Dirk misses for 3...

JWill horrible shot....sit him down

Timeout


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

blh5387 said:


> Shaq with just 5(!!!) points tonight, and only 6 boards. Your're not gonna win in the finals if Shaq has that limited of production.


yeah but its not for lack of effort in getting him the ball. I think they are too focused on forcing into shaq. Problem is that unless he catches and dunks....he'll get fouled and miss 2 shots. So now that his effective range is about 1 ft from the basket he tries to ally oop everything....because if he lands with the ball the possession is ruined. 

Wade has been terrible. Pretty much everyone except for walker, posey and zo have played pitiful basketball but especially the two stars.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine for 3....88-75

Dampier looses the pass...Heat ball

Walker good move, horrible shot....

Terry misses the 3, Dirk boards it...fouled by Zo...hits both...90-75


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey for 3....90-78

Harris drives, fouled, and the basket...93-78


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled by Harris...hits 1/2....93-78

Posey called for the foul on Dirk...Poze fouls out 

GREAT GAME BY POSEY


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk to the line....hits both....95-79

Wade misses, boards it, lays it in...95-81

Harris misses...

Wade scores.....95-83


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dirk hits the fade....good D by Toine nothing you can do....97-83

start the bus, too little, too late


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses the layup....and pouts

go sit on the bench. i'm tired of the whining and crying out of #3...it's embarassing to me as a Heat fan to watch him whine every time he doesnt get the call, then jog back on defense...I've seen enough of it in the last 2 games for the rest of my life. Dwyane needs to step it up and stop being a *****, the WNBA is in season, but that doesn't mean he has to act like a *****....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Harris for 2......99-83

Toine misses an uncontested layup...

Shandon boards the miss, throws it away...Terry steals it

Payton lays it in....99-85

*Final Score
Dallas 99
Miami 85
*


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade misses the layup....and pouts
> 
> go sit on the bench. i'm tired of the whining and crying out of #3...it's embarassing to me as a Heat fan to watch him whine every time he doesnt get the call, then jog back on defense...I've seen enough of it in the last 2 games for the rest of my life. Dwyane needs to step it up and stop being a *****, the WNBA is in season, but that doesn't mean he has to act like a *****....


i really dont know what happened to him in between game 4 and 5 of the pistons series. hes a completely different player in the worst way. Im in shock watching what has happened. I dont know if he has the flu or a bad case of vaginitis. Hes just trying to draw fouls, his defense might be worse than JWills....terrible. This loss tonight you can pin on him and his big buddy #32. 

first touch of the game he dribbles out of bounds----and thats when it peaked tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well, I don't know what happened to the Miami Heat team from the first 3 series of the playoffs but this most certainly isn't them. This really sucks Heat fans, but it aint over til its over. Coming back right now, after how we've played looks grim. We just need to win game 3 at home and hope the momentum carries.

Wade and Shaq both choked big time. They need to find their confidence because it clearly isn't there. Shaq's getting the ball and getting doubled every time, he just keeps kicking it back out afraid to take on the double. Wade has become the turnover machine. I knew he was gonna have a lackluster performance right from the get-go when he dribbled the ball out of bounds. Careless ****. Its ridiculous. I don't know whats wrong with this guy right now, but he's embarrasing the hell out of himself, and dragging me with him.

Whether or not we win this year, Shaq is going to become more of a liability than a threat in years to come. You can see it in his inconsistant play.


----------



## MOHeat (Aug 4, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade misses the layup....and pouts
> 
> go sit on the bench. i'm tired of the whining and crying out of #3...it's embarassing to me as a Heat fan to watch him whine every time he doesnt get the call, then jog back on defense...I've seen enough of it in the last 2 games for the rest of my life. *Dwyane needs to step it up and stop being a *****, the WNBA is in season, but that doesn't mean he has to act like a ******....


WHOA!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i cant comment on the game cuz i missed it. but hey, it was good while it lasted. the next best adjustment Pat will make will be in the off-season....*hint* peremiter defense


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i cant comment on the game cuz i missed it. but hey, it was good while it lasted. the next best adjustment Pat will make will be in the off-season....*hint* peremiter defense


Come on, it's not over yet. Hopefully returning to the AAA will return some intensity to Miami's game... they sorely need it.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I havn't been this dissapointed in a team in a long time. Boo.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Cheech and Chong gives the Heats performance two thumbs down. Survey says 100 million is a lot of money to waste and Wade is close to signing with Chicago.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

You have to win one on the road eventually to even have a chance of winning this series.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Heated said:


> Well, I don't know what happened to the Miami Heat team from the first 3 series of the playoffs but this most certainly isn't them. This really sucks Heat fans, but it aint over til its over. Coming back right now, after how we've played looks grim. We just need to win game 3 at home and hope the momentum carries.
> 
> Wade and Shaq both choked big time. They need to find their confidence because it clearly isn't there. Shaq's getting the ball and getting doubled every time, he just keeps kicking it back out afraid to take on the double. Wade has become the turnover machine. I knew he was gonna have a lackluster performance right from the get-go when he dribbled the ball out of bounds. Careless ****. Its ridiculous. I don't know whats wrong with this guy right now, but he's embarrasing the hell out of himself, and dragging me with him.
> 
> Whether or not we win this year, Shaq is going to become more of a liability than a threat in years to come. You can see it in his inconsistant play.


 I don't think it's Shaq's play as much as their D. He can't do anything with Dirk and Dampier on him. The role players just need to step up and all is well. You know how many layups we missed?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Cheech and Chong gives the Heats performance two thumbs down. Survey says 100 million is a lot of money to waste and Wade is close to signing with Chicago.


 Wade's not a FA until the after the 2007-2008 season. Making the Finals is no waste.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Cheech and Chong gives the Heats performance two thumbs down. Survey says 100 million is a lot of money to waste and Wade is close to signing with Chicago.


you know whats weired, in the SI article on Wade it says he was upset at many time in the way the orginization goes, im wondering if hes gonig to sign w/ another team when he gets a chance, i have a feeling now that he'll test hte market, ovboiusly not this year but when hes a FA


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

maswe12 said:


> i really dont know what happened to him in between game 4 and 5 of the pistons series. hes a completely different player in the worst way. Im in shock watching what has happened. I dont know if he has the flu or a bad case of vaginitis. Hes just trying to draw fouls, his defense might be worse than JWills....terrible. This loss tonight you can pin on him and his big buddy #32.
> 
> first touch of the game he dribbles out of bounds----and thats when it peaked tonight.


I like Wade, but when he was out for like 30 games during his rookie season because of a injury, I knew then and there that his durability will be his weakness for his career. Every month or so we here that Wade had to sit out becuase of some soreness and now he even admits that he does not recover from sickness or heals from injuries quickly. I just have never seen a flu put a great player in this much of a mental funk for this long. He needs to figure out how to handles this issue or He will have to live the rest of his career in a bubble so that he doesn't get sick or injured.


----------



## ItaughtMelo (May 18, 2006)

i believe that it was a must win for miami because of the fact that if the do win the next three, their moral can't help them win at dallas, which will give the mavs the 4 3 win


----------

